# Rims



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok so here's the story, I order my tires and rims on Friday, 29.5 outlaws S/W on DWT nitro's..i wake up saturday morning, get an email saying rims are back ordered until at least the end of December (ahhh...) So i have to pick a different rims, I asked for help twice with multiple questions, and the person emailing me back just keeps asking if i want the DWT diablo.. which I already said No to twice, and called her she's a doh head. ANYWAY she did give me 3 brands of wheels they order from a while back, ITP,DWT,HiPer All out of DWT's to pick from and Hiper only makes sports wheels. Im left to ITP, BUT Im getting mixed anwser on there offset, Im quite sure that im going to need 4+3 to clear stock exhaust/gas tank with wide laws in the back. So, does ITP make 4+3 Rims 4/110? it doesn't say on there site... Any info appreciated!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

4/3 or 5/2 either will work fine. Just make sure you get 4 the same lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Are you sure 5+2 will work? im running 30" mudlies and all the side lugs are cut off from exhaust.. now im moving to a wider tire, with a flat profile, and giant lugs, not sure if 1" offset from stock will do.. if so it will be close


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pretty sure thats what almost all normal offset for IRS aftermarket rims are... 5+2 (for 7" wide rims anyway)


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea no kidding.. thing is though you can't tell from pictures if they are using spacers or not.. ive seen alot of people on here runnin 5+2 on S/W laws and them running 1" spacers too...I need a clear anwser, or if someone could tell me if ITP makes any 4+3, saw some other forums saying like 112 or 212 was in a 4+3?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It will fit. If it dont I'll send you $5.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

This is from mudthrowers website for the SS108 in 12x7

12SS8B10 (F/R) 4/110	5 + 2
12SS8B11 (Rear) 4/110 2 + 5 (This would be very wide, like for an SRA, which is what I run all the way around on mine

SS212 - 12 X 7

12SS400 (F/R) 4/110	5 + 2
12SS401 (Rear) 4/110	2 + 5


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

youll send me $5? Lol.. im gonna go look on mudthrowers see what they got


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

No your right there is no 4+3 from ITP.. Can anyone else verify that 5+2 will work with wide laws in back, stock exhaust?


----------

